
How to migrate from Bootstrap 3 to Bootstrap 4 - mrholek
https://genesisui.com/tutorials/how-to-migrate-from-bootstrap-3-to-bootstrap-4.html
======
GrumpyNl
Thats a strange constructed name, .rounded-circle, but then maybe they come up
with a square-circle to, you never know.

